# Landing net



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Got stuck with hooks then lost a couple today using top waters. Was thinking if I had a net. Anyone using one and if so what kind and what size? I was looking up info and came across a lot of "trout landing nets" I'm guessing freshwater and they were wood. Looked real nice I was wondering if anyone has tried making one. If so would u msg me I'd like to ask u some questions.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I picked up a good sized landing net for my wade outfit from academy and have been very happy with it for about two years now.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-g2-wading-net/pid-176001?N=845454858&Ntt=net&Ntk=All

It has netting that is designed to not tangle in hooks and it floats, simple and to the point.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

mysteryfisherman said:


> I picked up a good sized landing net for my wade outfit from academy and have been very happy with it for about two years now.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-g2-wading-net/pid-176001?N=845454858&Ntt=net&Ntk=All
> 
> It has netting that is designed to not tangle in hooks and it floats, simple and to the point.


great net!! bungee with the clip attaches great to any wading belt :cheers:


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I got the same one! My foam handle slipped off over time, so I put some tennis grips on and it's been great!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotta have a good net, especially when wade fishing.


----------



## mastarter (May 27, 2014)

OK so let me ask..... I get it is for landing a fish but why do you need a net? I am not sure about wading logistics so I am really asking.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of nets. But I agree with the concern about the gang of trebles on topwaters, especially Super Spooks with 3 sets of hooks. I use a Boga on fish I plan to release and those with a mouthful of treble hooks.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

In my opinion, I trust a net more than My hand or boga grips. When catching fish is slow, I'd like to minimize the chance of any fish, especially a trophy, getting away while close. That said, you'll have to deal with the hooks from a big topwater like the super spook, and the extra space it takes up, but for me it's worth it.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I usually just hand land when fishing for fun. Now when it comes to a tourney with money on the line you can bet I have a net and will worry about the hooks when the fish is safe.


----------

